# Heel



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Hey everyone,

I’m new to the sport and working with my first real working dog. She’s a 14 week old gsd. I’m having a few issues getting her to heel and keeping my fingers. I’ve been luring her with chicken. Any recommendations?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

gloves or bandages.... or teaching her to be gentle while taking treats. I do this initially by working with taking treats separate from luring. The treat is in my hand and my hand is closed. To open the hand, the dog must nuzzle or lick the hand. Nipping at the hand = hand stays closed. 



Welcome to dog sport. Check your ego at the edge of the field.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Welcome to food drive.  Try palming the food instead of using your fingers so she is pushing into the hand and not ripping the fingers apart. I tape my fingers to protect the quick. 



Are you working with a trainer?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

_Welcome to dog sport. Check your ego at the edge of the field._

:grin2::grin2::grin2:

How very true!!


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

I am working with a trainer. We’re just doing weekly sessions right now and working on the basics. I feel like it’s very early to get a dependable heel but we’re trying.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

I use golf gloves or gloves that are tight. I love using freezdried treats that are long enough to fit in ur hand cup around the treat Bottom of hand is facing dogs mouth push treat down with thumb as the pup takes nibbles


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Anyone have any other tips on the heel? Ive been working hard with her, but the heel seems to be coming very very slowly. She has interests in the bite pillow. sitz and plotz are no problem. shes even been holding her sits and downs longer. Id hate to beat obedience and make her bored, but we have to get this right too


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

I agree with Ihczth. She used the term palming. I put several pieces of food in my hand and close my fist with the thumb up and let the food sort of funnel out of the bottom of your fist. Correct foundation heeling is one of the most difficult behaviors to train correctly IMO. Where do you hold your hand with the food in relation to your body? You want the dog to learn to push up into your fist for the food.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Chip Blasiole said:


> I agree with Ihczth. She used the term palming. I put several pieces of food in my hand and close my fist with the thumb up and let the food sort of funnel out of the bottom of your fist. Correct foundation heeling is one of the most difficult behaviors to train correctly IMO. Where do you hold your hand with the food in relation to your body? You want the dog to learn to push up into your fist for the food.




As of now, I hold it in front of her muzzle. It’s the only way I can get her to follow, so starting today, I took a step back. We worked on a “watch” command for me to get more attention from her and started just intending the heel position with her looking up and focusing at me from just a sit in the correct heel position... hope that makes sense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

I’m kind of luring her into a walk by holding the food in front of her muzzle. However, after doing some more research, today I decided to reset and restart. I started training a “watch” command to get more attention from her. Then I re introduced the heeling position with her sitting at my left site. I got more of a focused sit out of her. We made no steps forward as of now. Just stationary. Trying to go slow and not grow impatient. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

I used Rollo's kibble when teaching him to heel! (I used gloves as well lol)


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Nscullin said:


> I’m kind of luring her into a walk by holding the food in front of her muzzle. However, after doing some more research, today I decided to reset and restart. I started training a “watch” command to get more attention from her. Then I re introduced the heeling position with her sitting at my left site. I got more of a focused sit out of her. We made no steps forward as of now. Just stationary. Trying to go slow and not grow impatient.
> 
> Try holding you hand with the food palmed about where, if you were wearing pants, the outside seam is. Hold you hand just above her nose with her head titled up. Do this in the static position until you consistently get her touching and then nudging your hand and reward each touch and raise the expectations to a nudge. Then you can try some heeling in motion and keep your hand in the same position staying aware that you want it even with the outside seam of your pants. Remember, you are funneling the food down through the bottom of your closed fist. If your dog has good food drive, she will help by pushing her nose into the opening at the bottom of your fist. Use high value food. I like to use cooked chicken thighs cut into small pieces. It is easy to put a lot of food in your closed hand. Wear a vest or $1.00 nail apron from Home Depot to keep your food in. You can also walk backwards with her in front of your to get the correct head position. With this approach, you are getting the picture of the dog looking up at you, but the dog is just giving the appearance of looking at your eyes. The end result is a very nice focused heel. Correct heeling is very difficult and takes a lot of time. Make sure your dog is very hungry when you train. Don't be afraid to cutback on her food.


----------



## Bentwings1 (May 29, 2017)

I used this exact process many years ago. Even today I use the same thing with my Aussie. Due to a serious injury to myself I have been unable to carry on like I used to but she still heels nicely. I’ve even changed the command to “ heel nice”. It’s kind of run together command ( no, I don’t have a “heel bad”) command. It’s a bit of a trick to switch to heel on the right side but a useful command at times.

I also use the same “watch me” command. I usually keep a treat in hand for the time she looks up at me without a command. 
As a proof I sometimes train right after she has eaten so she is not so food driven. I like it when I get a look without a command, I praise and give a treat as quickly as possible. 

I’ve added a “follow”. And “lead” heel commands. Often useful in tight quarters when you want the dog close to you. 

For food treats, chicken is always good and you can pop one in your mouth too. I use hotdogs more however. I slice them lengthwise then cut across to make half moon pieces. About 1/4” thick is good. They are easy to carry in a Home Depot nail bag. I usually wash these a couple times then toss them. They are only a dollar.


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

Good choice. If you don't have correct position stationary, you won't have it moving. Baby steps lead to success.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

justde said:


> Good choice. If you don't have correct position stationary, you won't have it moving. Baby steps lead to success.


I went with that too. Lure into a correct, attentive sit, I step into heel position, reward comes from a line with my shoulder from above. Build that focus and concentration for a long time before adding steps. Start with 1 or 2, and then it progresses pretty fast.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I should mention, I didn't use food for heeling with my last 2 dogs. It was all with a toy. Food for positions and to teach a release, but heeling was with the toy.


----------

